# Hello! I'm Raz :)



## raztt (Feb 23, 2021)

Now then! My name is Raz and in the middle of November last year I wrote off my car, it was a Volvo C30 R Design [smiley=bigcry.gif] After some time and a lot of hassle later, I was lucky enough to bag me my first ever Audi TT. Unfortunately it's the low line model, and I bought it at a very good price, with decent mileage for its age, no previous structural damage and about 3 or 4 previous owners. Check the pics below.

Anyway, as time went on, the car drives perfectly, has got way more oompf than any other vehicle I've owned and is quite fun to drive I must admit. However I got the itch. The itch of wanting more, due to it having literally nothing in terms of modern gadgetry and driver comfort. So I was in that dilemma of saving up to buy a newer and higher spec'ed MK2, or stick to my guns, rolls up my sleeves and make this my first project car!

So I've gone with the latter. Hence why I am here. I have a lot planned for this beauty, and I will update in due course all going well.

PS: I have NO IDEA what I am doing, a total Noob to say the least and will just adapt and learn along the way. I am a designer by trade, so heavily involved in the tuning and styling scene already. Would be rude not to work on my own car to be honest!

Anyway, enough rambling. Glad to be here and look forward to posting my progress.

Raz

TT SPEC:
2.0 TFSI Petrol, 6-Speed Manual (197BHP)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Raz, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## raztt (Feb 23, 2021)

Cheers guys


----------

